# Kde VS Gnome

## sefirotsama

Utilizo kde, y me encanta aunque ultimamente me estoy planteando pasarme a gnome ya que infinidad de aplicaciones estan basadas en gtk y menos en qt.

Sin embargo no lo he hecho por el magnifico programa Kontact de kde, en el cual tengo la agenda el email encripaciÃ³n de pgp conectores para knotes mis RSS, todos los contactos y una burrada mÃ¡s de cosas que se me han vuelto imprescindibles para el dia a dia.

Supongo que cuando salga el nuevo gnome me plantearÃ© de nuevo si migrar o no.

TambiÃ©n hay diferencias substanciales entre Nautilus (sencillito y practico para navegar entre los directorios y los archivos) y konqueror, muchas mÃ¡s funcionalidades, algo feo pero con infinidad de utilidades y funciones que acaban siendo enormemente practicas.

Si migro a gnome podria dejar instalado el kontact y todos los plugins aunque desentonarian mucho y necesitarian librerias que ya no me harian falta para el resto del sistema...

Â¿por cual de los dos os decantariais?

Por favor no argumenteis uno u otro segÃºn el consumo ya que esta demostrado que la diferencia entre ambos es mÃ­nima (nada del topico de que kde pesa un kilowebo y gnome es superfluido que tambiÃ©n tengo fluxbox).

----------

## ekz

Como son las cosas, yo he usado gnome todo el tiempo y KDE4 me está llamando mucho la atención, espero ver algo de eso por gnome en un tiempo mas, solo que no me compilaría KDE entero solo por probar.. cuando esté 100% listo me bajaré algún liveCD  :Smile: 

Ahora estoy en esa etapa de dejar todo en estilo minimalista, asi que gnome me calza muy bien.. probé XFCE hace un tiempo y por pequeños detallitos (por ejemplo, leer una página en firefox con el scroll del mouse mientras otra ventana está activa, en XFCE firefox cojía el foco al hacer esto) volví a gnome.

SAludos

EDIT: Ahora que mi gestor de ventanas es beryl.. quizá XFCE ya no tenga ese detalle, ademas que ahora salió la versión 4.4.. creo que lo volveré a probar  :Smile: 

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Quote:*   

> EDIT: Ahora que mi gestor de ventanas es beryl.. quizá XFCE ya no tenga ese detalle, ademas que ahora salió la versión 4.4.. creo que lo volveré a probar 

 

Tanto con Beryl o sin Beryl, XFCE4.4 va sobre rieles... No le he encontrado nada de que quejarme en los meses de uso que llevo.

Entre KDE y Gnome, Si los usara, me quedaría con los dos en simultaneo para poder aprovechar las aplicaciones de uno y otro, que es justamente lo que hago con XFCE, y no desentona para nada.

Saludos!

----------

## i92guboj

 *ekz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ahora estoy en esa etapa de dejar todo en estilo minimalista, asi que gnome me calza muy bien

 

Bueno, eso depende de lo que se entienda por minimalismo. Si te refieres a uso de recursos, como muy bien dijo sefirotsama:

 *Quote:*   

> Por favor no argumenteis uno u otro segÃºn el consumo ya que esta demostrado que la diferencia entre ambos es mÃ­nima (nada del topico de que kde pesa un kilowebo y gnome es superfluido que tambiÃ©n tengo fluxbox).

 

Gnome es tan pesado como kde, o más. Y gtk es un toolkit pesado como qt, ni más ni menos. Si hablas de funcionalidad, entonces si jeje, gnome es más "ligero"  :Razz: 

 *sefirotsama wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Â¿por cual de los dos os decantariais?
> 
> 

 

Sírvete tu mismo jeje: http://www.google.com/search?q=kde+vs+gnome&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8

Lo típico, según el tito google, 

 *Google wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Resultados 1 - 100 de aproximadamente 1,410,000 de kde vs gnome. (0.21 segundos) 
> 
> 

 

----------

## ekz

No lo decía por recursos, sino "estéticamente" (sin iconos en el escritorio, decoración de ventana simple, etc etc)  :Smile: 

SAludos

----------

## i92guboj

 *ekz wrote:*   

> No lo decía por recursos, sino "estéticamente" (sin iconos en el escritorio, decoración de ventana simple, etc etc) 
> 
> SAludos

 

Pues lo entiendo menos aún jeje. 

De serie, tanto gnome como kde traen iconos en el escritorio. Y tanto uno como el otro se pueden configurar para desactivar esa funcionalidad...

En cuanto a las decos de ventana: se pueden cambiar. 

No entro en que uno sea mejor o más apto que el otro, porque ya hay suficiente de eso en la red jeje. Ambos son escritorios grandes y pesados. Las preferencias de cado uno es lo único que al final cuenta. Cada uno tiene sus gustos... Para mi simplemente, gnome es demasiado limitado. Hace años que, simplemente, no puede hacer lo que yo necesito. Empezando sobre todo por los diálogos de impresión y de apertura de ficheros.

De todas formas, tampoco uso kde como escritorio, aunque si muchos de sus componentes, en FVWM.

----------

## Ark del KAOS

KDE me encanta, mientras que Gnome no.

¿Hace falta que explique mas? Porque realmente no se como explicarlo...así que divagaré ^ ^

Uno tiene unas cosas buenas...el otro tiene otras...y generalmente en lo que falla el uno mejora el otro.

Sin embargo KDE me llena mas que Gnome.

Quizás es porque voy sobradillo de recursos (que va a ser que no, pero bueno), o yo que se...pero mi KDE colocada tal y como a mi me gusta, supera con creces a todos los Gnome que he visto y catado.  

Y es que el tema está ahí: Da = que es lo que mas se use o se deje de usar, lo importante es que te guste a ti.

Y para eso lo mejor es probarlo y punto.

De todos los sistemas de escritorio que he probado: Windows me da nauseas en sus dos versiones,;OSX es único pero aún con todo inferior a mi KDE (demasiado único); Gnome me resulta excesivamente simplista; XFCE me gusta mas que Gnome ya que puestos a simplistas es aún mas sin perder mucho; FluxBox la uso como escritorio de emergencia tan solo ya que me parece excesivamente ligero....y KDE tiene sus cosas, sí, pero me resulta mas configurable que los gnome y derivados, y menos cerrada que la OSX.

Si hubiese una solución que me dese todo lo bueno, lo dejaría al momento.

Una mezcla de escritorios, supongo.

Pero a día de hoy no he encontrado nada que merezca meterse en semejante lío.

Dicen que KDE4 va a ser la madre de todos los pepinos: Mas potente y mas rápida.

....así que esperaré ^ ^

----------

## sefirotsama

Releiendo decenas de mensajes de otros foros a traves de google... me quedo (por el momento) con kde.

Coincido en esto (almenos a nivel de configuraciÃ³n del entorno):

 *6thpink wrote:*   

> Cada uno tiene sus gustos... Para mi simplemente, gnome es demasiado limitado

 

Lastima que la integraciÃ³n de gnome con sus aplicaciones, muchas librerias relacionadas con gtk no estan precisamente pensadas para optimizar en espacio o pensadas para integrarse de manera fluida en el escritorio.

SÃ³n muchos los detallitos de gnome los que me hacen quedarme en kde, sin embargo la curiosidad por el nuevo gnome es muy grande (network manager le da mil patadas al kwifimanager).

En resumen me KedarÃ© con kde durante un largo tiempo (o hasta que me pique volver a probar).

Sin embargo nadie me ha dicho si en gnome existe un equivalente a Kontact con su gestor de citas contactos, agenda, modulo de correo postits, y un largo etc.

De hecho solo por el kontact ya vale la pena utilizar kde.

Por cierto, alguien lo preguntava, ya se ha publicado la primera alpha de kde4 y SuSe publicÃ³ un liveCD con ello. Vi casi todo igual con errores por muchos lados y algÃºn detallito diferente (las pestaÃ±as de ocultacion en kicker). Se ha de decir que peta por bastantes lados... Lo primero que me defraudÃ³, al cargar las X aparece el reloj de pulsera que llevo viendo desde que probÃ© linux en el 99.

Un saludo (por el momento me quedo en kde sin instalar gnome)

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> SÃ³n muchos los detallitos de gnome los que me hacen quedarme en kde, sin embargo la curiosidad por el nuevo gnome es muy grande (network manager le da mil patadas al kwifimanager). 

 

creo vi el otro día knetworkmanager en el overlay de xeffects  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Sin embargo nadie me ha dicho si en gnome existe un equivalente a Kontact con su gestor de citas contactos, agenda, modulo de correo postits, y un largo etc. 

 

evolution creo que lo hace igual de bien, pero ni idea la verdad, no he probao ni uno ni otro.

Yo por mi parte uso fluxbox, no necesito nada mas.

saluetes

----------

## i92guboj

 *sefirotsama wrote:*   

> Releiendo decenas de mensajes de otros foros a traves de google... me quedo (por el momento) con kde.
> 
> Coincido en esto (almenos a nivel de configuraciÃ³n del entorno):
> 
>  *6thpink wrote:*   Cada uno tiene sus gustos... Para mi simplemente, gnome es demasiado limitado 
> ...

 

Bueno, gtk ha cambiado mucho con el tiempo... Pero no olvidemos que en principio fue una librería creada para fundar la base de Gimp (Gimp ToolKit). QT por contra es una librería de widgets y clases diseñadas desde la raíz para servir como librería de propósito general. A mi modo de ver, el uso de clases y objetos es un plus en algo como un sistema de escritorio o interfaz gráfica de cualquier tipo, aunque eso al usuario le importa poco. 

También hay programadores que están más hechos a los lenguajes procedurales y no soportan C++... hay gustos para todo, como siempre.

 *Quote:*   

> Sin embargo nadie me ha dicho si en gnome existe un equivalente a Kontact con su gestor de citas contactos, agenda, modulo de correo postits, y un largo etc.
> 
> 

 

Pues, llevo años y años sin usarlo, pero supongo que evolution te podría servir. Lleva todo el tema de calendarios, contactos, mail... No se, alguien que lo use te podrá decir mejor que yo, y si no, visita su web y ves si es lo que buscas.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Por cierto, alguien lo preguntava, ya se ha publicado la primera alpha de kde4 y SuSe publicÃ³ un liveCD con ello. Vi casi todo igual con errores por muchos lados y algÃºn detallito diferente (las pestaÃ±as de ocultacion en kicker). Se ha de decir que peta por bastantes lados... Lo primero que me defraudÃ³, al cargar las X aparece el reloj de pulsera que llevo viendo desde que probÃ© linux en el 99.
> 
> 

 

Alpha es alpha. Es una versión en desarrollo, es inestable, incompleta, y no tiene por qué funcionar para nada. Ni siquiera es una beta. El software en fase alpha es código experimental por naturaleza, y el porte de qt3 a qt4 ya es una tarea titánica de por sí.

Además está la típica confusión: kde4 no es lo mismo que kde 4.0. La serie kde4 tiene un potencial y toda una nueva gama de infraestructuras que irán madurando pero ya están sentadas y forman una base de lo que kde4 será algún día. Pero no esperes ver todo ese potencial desarrollado en 4.0. Muy seguramente los usuarios de kde4 tengan que seguir usando kicker durante una larga temporada.

----------

## fastangel

Para  que utilizar gnome o kde teniendo XFCE 

 :Very Happy: 

saludos

----------

## achaw

 *sefirotsama wrote:*   

> Por favor no argumenteis uno u otro segÃºn el consumo ya que esta demostrado que la diferencia entre ambos es mÃ­nima (nada del topico de que kde pesa un kilowebo y gnome es superfluido que tambiÃ©n tengo fluxbox).

 

 *fastangel wrote:*   

> Para que utilizar gnome o kde teniendo XFCE

 

Para que usar XFCE teniendo Fluxbox  :Smile: , o para que usar fluxbox teniendo la consola  :Very Happy: 

La guerra de DE/WM nunca termina...En serio, no nos vayamos de la idea de sefirotsama, aunque estos tipos de posts se vuelven caoticos.

Saludos

----------

## Noss

Yo antes usaba KDE y la verdad que sin ningún problema, eso sí muy cargado el escritori, ahora uso gnome y tampoco ningún problema, pero echo de menos algunas aplicaciones en gnome que tiene kde (k3b,amarok). Aunuque a favor de gnome, pues eso mismo, que las aplicaciones están menos sobrecargadas con las opciones justas ni más ni menos. 

Ahora me están dando ganas de probar otros sistemas operativos y otros gestores de ventana, aunque solo sea por trastear con ellos, si alguno me gusta más que gnome no tendrré inconveniente en cambiar. Eso sí, de gentoo nadie me saca por muchos otros so que pruebe...

un saludo!

----------

## sefirotsama

 *gringo wrote:*   

> creo vi el otro dï¿½a knetworkmanager en el overlay de xeffects 
> 
> 

 

Me vuelve a pasar lo mismo de siempre:

 *Quote:*   

> localhost sefirot # echo "kde-misc/knetworkmanager" >>/etc/portage/package.keywords && emerge -av kde-misc/knetworkmanager
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies /
> ...

 

Esto me funcionaba bien hasta ahora cuando la keyword es diferente... pero SIN keyword.... Â¿Â¡?

Con Duke3d (missing keyword) me funcinÃ³ poniendo lo mismo con un * detras, en este en cambio no... ya lo solucionarÃ©, sin embargo con esta app solucianarÃ© una de las mancanzas de KDE que tenia gnome.

Puede que mirando a traves de /usr/portage/local/layman/make.conf o similares encuentro otro lado donde ponerlo aunque la verdad, no sÃ© bien bien ya que hacer.

Gracias por la respuestas a todos.

P.S. Evolution lo mirarÃ© en casa de un amigo que el sÃ­ usa gnome pero creo que evolution no lo tiene instalado... no sÃ© si se mosquera si le pido la contraseÃ±a de root para emerger 4 cosillas.... xD

----------

## sefirotsama

Aparentemente haciendo esto puedo solucionarlo (fuente http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gentoo-amd64-faq.xml#keyword):

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # echo "category/packagename ~* *" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
> 
> # emerge packagename

 

Sin embargo.... sigue fallando

EDITO:

En el package.keywords ya empieza a haber de todo:

 *Quote:*   

> kde-misc/knetworkmanager *
> 
> kde-misc/knetworkmanager~* *
> 
> kde-misc/knetworkmanager ~* *
> ...

 

Sin embargo con duke3d se me instalÃ³ bien al poner sencillamente

```
games-fps/duke3d *
```

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> echo "category/packagename ~* *" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords 

 

según que versión de portage uses, eso creo que está obsoleto, la forma correcta de hacerlo es:

echo "category/packagename * **" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

o algo asi era ...

saluetes

----------

## Noss

Prueba a editar el ebuild a mano, y donde pone KEYWORDS pones la que corresponda a tu equipo, luego has el ebuild paquete.ebuild digest y emerge de manera normal, creo que te debería funcionar.....

un saludo

----------

## sefirotsama

 *Noss wrote:*   

> Prueba a editar el ebuild a mano, y donde pone KEYWORDS pones la que corresponda a tu equipo, luego has el ebuild paquete.ebuild digest y emerge de manera normal, creo que te deberï¿½a funcionar.....
> 
> un saludo

 

Â¿Eso no es un poco bestia? Por cierto ya tienes el TITULO de guru a los 300 mensajillos, xDDD

Ok lo he solucionado asÃ­!

 *package.keywords wrote:*   

> kde-misc/knetworkmanager **
> 
> net-misc/networkmanager
> 
> =dev-libs/libnl-1.0_pre6 ~amd64
> ...

 

La soluciÃ³n que como y donde la he encontrado?

```

              package.keywords

                     Per-package  KEYWORDS.  Useful for mixing unstable packages in with a normally stable system or vice versa.  This will

                     allow ACCEPT_KEYWORDS to be augmented for a single package.

                     Format:

                     - comment lines begin with # (no inline comments)

                     - one DEPEND atom per line followed by additional KEYWORDS

                     - lines without any KEYWORDS imply unstable host arch

                     Example:

                     # always use unstable libgd

                     media-libs/libgd ~x86

                     # only use stable mplayer

                     media-video/mplayer -~x86

                     # always use unstable netcat

                     net-analyzer/netcat

                     Note:

                     In addition to the normal values from ACCEPT_KEYWORDS package.keywords supports three special tokens:

                     [b]* [/b] package is visible if it is stable on any architecture

                     [b]~*[/b] package is visible if it is in testing on any architecture

                    [b] **[/b] package is always visible ([b]KEYWORDS are ignored completely[/b])

                     Additional Note: If you encounter the -* KEYWORD, this indicates that the package is known to be broken on all systems

                     which are not otherwise listed in KEYWORDS.  For example, a binary only package which is built for x86 will look like:

                     games-fps/quake3-demo-1.11.ebuild:KEYWORDS="-* x86"

                     If you wish to accept this package anyways, then use one of the other keywords in your package.keywords like this:

                     games-fps/quake3-demo x86
```

Si esk... xdddd Â¡la documentacion tiene tu solucion! (toma eslogan)

Bueno ahora tengo otra cosa...

 * emerge -v kde-misc/knetworkmanager wrote:*   

> 
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

A ver como me las arreglo. Gracias por el soporte!

EDITO: Creo que es por tener en el kernel la USE symlink, ya que hace nada actualicÃ© el kernel con portage... aunque no lo uso mucho pero bueno... copiarÃ© el nuevo .config

REEDITO: Mejor canviare el enlace al viejo, xD

 *Quote:*   

>   ERROR: Kernel configuration is invalid.
> 
>          include/linux/autoconf.h or include/config/auto.conf are missing.
> 
>          Run 'make oldconfig && make prepare' on kernel src to fix it.
> ...

 

----------

## sefirotsama

(mejor un nuevo mensaje y asÃ­ no pongo mÃ¡s que lo edito)

A pesar de este error de la config del kernel (me pide "make oldconfig && make prepare") compila igual a ver que pasa.

EDITO OTRA VEZ: Lastima que despues de todo el rollo y compilar... me encuentro con esto que no sÃ© ni que significa...

 *Quote:*   

> >>> Emerging (12 of 12) kde-misc/knetworkmanager-9999 to /
> 
>  * checking ebuild checksums  ...                                                                                                                 [ ok ]
> 
>  * checking auxfile checksums  ...                                                                                                                [ ok ]
> ...

 

Supongo que reintentandolo mas tarde tal vez lo consiga...  :Sad: 

----------

## sefirotsama

Solo decir que he solucionado lo del knetworkmanager y que maÃ±ana ya dirÃ© que tal va... xDDD

PERDON por haber sido yo el que desviara el tema...

----------

## elsdello

Buenas,

yo he usado el kde durante bastante tiempo, y la verdad es que me gusta bastante, ademas tiene un aspecto bastante parecido al ventanucos, asi que para que la gente pruebe linux considero que es una buena opcion, ya que se adaptan bastante rapido al kde.

Tiene muchas funcionalidades que gnome de momento no he encotrado, pero tenia ganas de probar algo nuevo, y me puse a emergerlo, de momento con un gran satisfacción, todo y ser un escritorio grande que se nota que consume recursos, lo noto bastante mas liviano que el kde.

Asi que de momento me quedo con gnome, a lo mejor dentro de unos dias pruebo algun otro escritorio, dicen que en la variedad esta el gusto no?

Sobre la encuesta hecho de menos una opcion que ponga:

Gestor de ventanas? que es eso ? yo solo uso consola! como los hombres de pelo en pecho  :Very Happy: 

Gracias por leerme.

I'm a friki.

----------

## sefirotsama

 *elsdello wrote:*   

> Gestor de ventanas? que es eso ? yo solo uso consola! como los hombres de pelo en pecho 

 

De nada por leerete. Por supuesto yo tambiÃ©n uso linea de comandos pero exclusivamente esto, creo que nadie.

Incluso Stallman confesÃ³ que ocasionalmente usaba un gnome muy viejo...

----------

## i92guboj

 *elsdello wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Gestor de ventanas? que es eso ? yo solo uso consola! como los hombres de pelo en pecho 
> 
> 

 

Bueno, cada día está más de moda eso de ser metrosexual  :Razz: 

Cada uno tiene sus gustos y nadie te impide usar la consola. Aunque para mi personalmente, incluso si uso mayormente el shell para casi todo, creo que es muy útil usar terminales vistuales bajo X en lugar de consola. Cosas como el soporte unicode, la gestión de múltiples shells y otras ventajas, son muy útiles, incluso aunque tu trabajo sea de tecleo más que de click.

De todas formas nos estamos desviando del tema del hilo. Yo también podría dar la charla sobre mi WM preferido, pero no creo que a nadie en este hilo le interese dentro de este contexto.

----------

## achaw

 *sefirotsama wrote:*   

> Incluso Stallman confesÃ³ que ocasionalmente usaba un gnome muy viejo...

 

No se si viejo, pero Stallman dice que ocasionalmete usa gnome como dice sefirotsama:

http://www.stallman.org/stallman-computing.html

Y es de publico conocimiento que Linus usa y promueve KDE:

http://barrapunto.com/articles/05/12/13/1425236.shtml

Cada loco con su tema, yo me quedo con fluxbox y si tendria que ir por algo mas "pesado" iria por XFCE  :Smile: 

----------

## pacho2

Yo uso Gnome, pero esto es cuestión de gustos

Saludos

----------

## ebray187

Pero si todos saben que fluxbox es lo más eficiente   :Twisted Evil: 

```
# emerge -C gnome kde

# emerge fluxbox
```

----------

